# Receiver Discoloration



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yep, I pretty much screwed this one up. I have a Beretta 686 E sporting gun with a silver reciever. Last Tues. I went out and shot sporting clays, left in a hurry and didn't clean my gun. :withstupid: :eyeroll: Thursday I went to shoot trap and when I opened my case the silver on one side of my receiver had darkened. :******: I assume it was from me carrying it around with one hand and sweating on it. Does anyone know how I can bring the silver color back? It's not that dark, but I can tell it's not right. Thanks for the help.

Chad


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm not an expert or anything, but some real fine steel wool and some bore cleaner or wd-40 should work fine. It does a good job with other crud I find here and there on my guns. Just don't do use the steel wool on any blued surfaces.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Don't use steel wool!!!! It will leave minute scratches filled with iron and start rust. I can't remember what it is called but most good gun shops will have stuff that looks like coarse chrome steel wool. this stuff is awesome! You can use it right on blueing and it won't scratch at all. Works great at removing light suface rust and slight discolorations. I use it on all my guns when I do the thourough cleaning then lightly oil up everything before storage.


----------

